# Marion County FL Deputies Chase Stolen Vehicle. dash cam



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Marion County, Florida - On Sunday, July 5, 2020, Deputy Samantha Horne observed a silver 2015 Hyundai Elantra driving down SE Abshire Blvd. A computer check revealed that the vehicle was stolen. Deputy Horne along with Belleview Police Department Officer Michaelides attempted a traffic stop, however the driver, later identified as Harley Moore, decided not to stop and a pursuit ensued. During the pursuit, a stop stick deployment was successful and the vehicle lost speed but still wouldn't stop. Moore ended up crashing into another vehicle and attempted to continue to run. At this time, Deputy Horne was able to conduct a PIT Maneuver, but Moore still attempted to drive away. Deputy Horne conducted another PIT and the pursuit ended. Deputy Horne was able to place the driver under arrested and Belleview Police Officer Coleman detained the passenger, identified as Harrison Blodnick. Moore was arrested for Grand Theft Auto, Fleeing/Elude, and Possession of Drug Paraphernalia. During a search of the vehicle Methamphetamine was located in the passenger side door and Blodnick was in possession of a syringe filled with Methamphetamine. He was arrested for Possession of Meth and Possession of Drug Paraphernalia.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

More learning points: Stay farther behind the pursued vehicle, especially at high speeds. When you're too close you can't react fast enough if he either: stops short so you crash into the back of him and your airbags go off, or he takes a sudden off-ramp or turn and you don't have time to react and be able to turn with him.

Just because the bad guy flies through a red tri-light, doesn't mean it's ok (or safe) for us to do it. That's dangerous as heck!

While taking the suspect into custody, leaving cover to run up to the door and then using your gun to "point" is certainly not recommended, not to mention dangerous.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

LA Copper said:


> Just because the bad guy flies through a red tri-light, doesn't mean it's ok (or safe) for us to do it. That's dangerous as heck!


Watching the vid I found myself phantom pumping the brakes at my computer desk.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I thought to myself "damn that woman can drive", but I was almost peeing myself at a couple of the intersections!
I could not have flown through those like that!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

In many states, if she had broadsided a citizen's vehicle and killed someone while traveling at high speed through a red light like that, she would be prosecuted. It's not worth it, and certainly not for just a stolen car. If he had shot your mother, your child, your partner... maybe, but that's about it. He's not worth dying for or going to jail for.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

That was a PIT maneuver? And the second one was too?


----------

